# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Almacenamiento de energías regenerativas

## Jonasino

> La empresa energética Mainova, de Fráncfort del Meno, prueba y opera innovadores sistemas de aprovechamiento y almacenamiento de corriente eléctrica de fuentes renovables.
> 
> El objetivo está claro: se aspira que hasta el año 2050 el 80 por ciento de la energía consumida en Alemania provenga de fuentes renovables, tales como el sol y el viento. Hoy, su participación es de algo más del 12 por ciento. Es decir, que aún deben realizarse grandes esfuerzos para alcanzar el ambicioso objetivo. El desafío, sin embargo, no es la generación de energía. En el caso del sol y el viento, las instalaciones generan ya más energía de la que se necesita. El problema es su inteligente aprovechamiento y almacenamiento. spanisch
>  Mainova lidera la investigación y el desarrollo en esas dos áreas y ofrece soluciones innovadoras. Ya en funcionamiento se halla una instalación power to heat, con la que, como en un gigantesco calentador, con energía eléctrica excedente se genera calor a distancia. La corriente excedente es así aprovechada, la carga sobre la red eléctrica disminuye y se ahorra anhídrido carbónico. En verano, la instalación cubre aproximadamente un tercio del calor consumido en el Aeropuerto de Fráncfort.
> 
> Aún en fase de prueba se encuentra una planta power to gas, en la que electricidad excedente proveniente del viento y el sol es transformada por medio de la electrólisis en hidrógeno y almacenada provisionalmente en la red de gas. Actualmente se investiga si es rentable transformar en un siguiente paso el hidrógeno en metano y distribuirlo a través de la red de gas. Cuando se hallan a disposición menos energías regenerativas, el gas puede ser transformado nuevamente en plantas de cogeneración en forma muy eficiente en electricidad y calor. De esa forma, la red de gas puede convertirse en la batería del futuro. 
> 
> www.mainova.de


Fuente: http://www.alemaniaparati.diplo.de/

----------


## Jonasino

> ENERGÍA
> 
> Informe técnico de Bruselas
> Placa solar + batería= ahorro de 875 euros al año en la factura de la luz
> 
>     El documento pide eliminar trabas burocráticas e impulsar su introducción en el sistema






> La Comisión Europea está trabajando en una nueva regulación que desarrolle la expansión del autoconsumo energético -entendido éste como la capacidad de un hogar o una empresa para generar la electricidad que luego consume- dentro del amplio paquete de medidas dirigidas a crear un Mercado Energético Común.
> 
> Los técnicos de Bruselas ven en un gran número de oportunidades en el desarrollo de esta actividad en un primer documento de trabajo en el que se analizan las principales "guías maestras" para esta actividad. "El emergente autoconsumo abre nuevas oportunidades de contención de costes para los consumidores, particularmente para pequeñas y medianas empresas, que se enfrentan a altos precios de la electricidad, al permitirles incrementar el control de su factura energética", señala el documento al que ha tenido acceso EL MUNDO y, como tantos otros en manos de Bruselas, aún podría sufrir cambios en los próximos días.
> PUBLICIDAD
> 
> 
> El propio texto alude precisamente a España al señalar que en países con gran recurso solar podría resultar más barato para una pyme instalar placas fotovoltaícas en sus tejados que pagar sus actuales facturas. "El rápido descenso de los costes de inversión en energías renovables está creando nuevas oportunidades para que los consumidores lleguen a ser productores y contribuyan a la mejor eficiencia del mercado energético", señala.
> 
> En el mismo sentido, señala que para un hogar del centro de Europa -utilizando como ejemplo a una vivienda alemana- combinar la instalación de una placa de 4,5 kilovatios y una batería en el hogar le podría llevar a una tasa de autosuficiencia en el consumo del 75%, ahorrando hasta 875 euros al año en su factura.
> ...


Fuente: El Mundo

----------

